# AWE 2010 Jetta exhaust questions



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I am somewhat interested in upgrading the exhaust on my Automatic 2010 MKV Jetta 2.5L. I'm a daily driver and want something quiet that has a nice sound to it when I hit high RPM's. Based on the searching I did, AWE catback matches my needs the best. However, when I listen to clips on Youtube, the MKV exhaust sounds a bit loud, but the Touring Edition for the 2.5L MK6 sounds perfect. Is the difference in sound between the two really as different as I think? Would the Touring Edition fit my MKV?(I'm guessing no). The only mods I have done are coils+wheels+other cosmetics, so no intake or tune.

Thanks!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

pnk said:


> Hey guys, I am somewhat interested in upgrading the exhaust on my Automatic 2010 MKV Jetta 2.5L. I'm a daily driver and want something quiet that has a nice sound to it when I hit high RPM's. Based on the searching I did, AWE catback matches my needs the best. However, when I listen to clips on Youtube, the MKV exhaust sounds a bit loud, but the Touring Edition for the 2.5L MK6 sounds perfect. Is the difference in sound between the two really as different as I think? Would the Touring Edition fit my MKV?(I'm guessing no). The only mods I have done are coils+wheels+other cosmetics, so no intake or tune.
> 
> Thanks!


I think our system will fit your needs perfectly. The MK6 system will not fit your car, but the Mk5 system comes directly between the Track and Touring edition Mk6 systems in terms of volume so I think you will be quite pleased with the results. Our holiday special is also running until January 7th, so now is the perfect time to pull the trigger!


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

As long as you don't have a test pipe, you shouldn't be too loud. My AWE + supporting mods is only loud when I want to be. It has a great balance of noise to acceleration level. YOU WILL NOT be dissapointed. 

The only issue I have with my AWE exhaust isn't even the exhaust. It's a rubber piece that should be stabilizing the y pipe the hold the tips, resulting in vibrations against the bumper. 

DO it, it's the best exhaust for our cars. Build quality, sound, etc...


----------



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> As long as you don't have a test pipe, you shouldn't be too loud. My AWE + supporting mods is only loud when I want to be. It has a great balance of noise to acceleration level. YOU WILL NOT be dissapointed.
> 
> The only issue I have with my AWE exhaust isn't even the exhaust. It's a rubber piece that should be stabilizing the y pipe the hold the tips, resulting in vibrations against the bumper.
> 
> DO it, it's the best exhaust for our cars. Build quality, sound, etc...


I see you're from Chicago so you could be a big help. I'm a daily driver, so the exhaust has to sound sophisticated when I want to keep quiet and not get everybody's attention. How is it on Lake Shore Drive? I drive on there every day and don't want to deal with some loud noise the whole time. How much louder is the sound compared to stock?


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I have the AWE Tuning exhaust on my 09, and it's fantastic. Easily the best 700ish dollars I've spent this past year haha. It's tame and quiet when you want it to be, but when you mash the throttle it really livens up with a throaty growl that is plenty loud. I like it better than my friend's magnaflow, which is the other one most people will recommend.


----------



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

Streetliight said:


> I have the AWE Tuning exhaust on my 09, and it's fantastic. Easily the best 700ish dollars I've spent this past year haha. It's tame and quiet when you want it to be, but when you mash the throttle it really livens up with a throaty growl that is plenty loud. I like it better than my friend's magnaflow, which is the other one most people will recommend.


Here's the thing, I read from some people that it's quiet when you want it to be, but others will tell you it's loud no matter what. It's an Automatic so I'm always in somewhere around 2k and 3k RPM's and only get up there in tiptronic mode. If I'm in simple drive mode not going too fast, will it be loud to the point everybody on the street knows I have a modified exhaust, or is it quiet enough for people to assume it's stock?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> As long as you don't have a test pipe, you shouldn't be too loud. My AWE + supporting mods is only loud when I want to be. It has a great balance of noise to acceleration level. YOU WILL NOT be dissapointed.
> 
> The only issue I have with my AWE exhaust isn't even the exhaust. It's a rubber piece that should be stabilizing the y pipe the hold the tips, resulting in vibrations against the bumper.
> 
> DO it, it's the best exhaust for our cars. Build quality, sound, etc...


Do you find there to be any cabin drone at highway speeds (70-80)? Really like the AWE but I have a toddler passenger most of the time (and a wife that doesn't like loud cars).


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

I am also interested in the AWE. I heard a flyby video on youtube and it sounded great, but then heard some other videos and made me wonder. 

Any of you guys care to post your exhaust videos? interior and flyby? How hard is the install? Any axleback options? I am not looking for performance gains so much as I want a nice sound at low/midrange RPMs.


----------



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

06jettaSEL said:


> I am also interested in the AWE. I heard a flyby video on youtube and it sounded great, but then heard some other videos and made me wonder.
> I am not looking for performance gains so much as I want a nice sound at low/midrange RPMs.


Yep this for me. Some sound great, others seem to be just too loud. Not looking for performance, just a good sound, but not too loud while in the low/midrange RPMs.

Anyways, I had been emailing the guys at AWE and they have actually worked on a 2.5L Jetta Touring Edition catback. I'm trying to get more info on whether it's already available and if it for sure works on the MKV.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

If looking just for sound maybe consider a resonator delete? $600ish is a lot to spend if performance isn't your goal.


----------



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

A1an said:


> If looking just for sound maybe consider a resonator delete? $600ish is a lot to spend if performance isn't your goal.


Isn't it too loud(based on what I'm looking for) after that though? The Touring series is perfect for my needs. Just need to double check with AWE that they've been working on one for the MKV Jetta.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

It does drone a little bit at highway speeds, and for some reason is actually a lot quieter at 80 on the highway. It's fairly easy to drive around town quietly, except when you're first letting off the clutch and getting up to speed, for obvious reasons. This exhaust is definitely one of the louder ones on the market, and as someone said before, maybe a resonator delete or a simple magnaflow muffler would do the trick. The AWE Tuning exhaust cracks, pops, bangs, growls, and sputters on a fairly regular basis, and isn't for everyone, especially if you're just looking for a little more of a pronounced sound.

Install wasn't terribly hard. This exhaust was the first real work I'd ever done on any car, but being familiar with hand tools helped for sure. You will need an impact gun to fully secure the crush clamps, as well as the sleeve clamp between the resonator and the stock cat. I did the initial install on jackstands, but I'd recommend a lift if you have access to one. Here are a couple pics from when I put it up on a lift to fix an exhaust leak that surfaced from bottoming out during a snow storm. 









You can see the black residue is where it was leaking.








Fixed.








One of the crush clamps. 
















Getting the stock exhaust off will likely require a saw. The stock muffler is too large to fit above the frame. 

Hope this helps somewhat.

EDIT: Sorry for the double pic post. Tapatalk is being weird.


----------



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought Magnaflow was louder than AWE?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

It seems Eurojet may be quieter but much of the reviews are on the gen 1. Gen 2 hasn't been out that long and I guess they are still in the production phase for the latest run ?


----------



## pnk (Nov 7, 2011)

A1an said:


> It seems Eurojet may be quieter but much of the reviews are on the gen 1. Gen 2 hasn't been out that long and I guess they are still in the production phase for the latest run ?


 Eurojet doesn't make one for the Jetta I think


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

pnk said:


> I thought Magnaflow was louder than AWE?


I was talking about keeping the stock resonator and swapping the stock mufflers out for a Magnaflow muffler. It should be quieter than the Magnaflow catback.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Love my AWE exhaust. This is like a year old video pre-everything I did this year. Had the UM tune in this video at least.






Hopefully that link works. At work and had to type in the youtube addy.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

My car is REALLY loud. On lakeshore drive its fine, but there is a heavy drone from 60-80. You can drive around town quietly, except when first accelerating. And on cold starts its loud. 

But I also have a CAI + catless testpipe. so this might make a difference.

I didn't realize how loud my car was until I had my fiance drive it around a parking lot.

But my car sounds like complete murder at WOT. wouldn't change it for the world.

When I first got the exhaust on i was a bit alarming, but you get used to it.


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

I would totally agree, the awe definitely brings the 2.5 alive. Unfortunately the drone is fairly annoying between 60-80, enough that i take mine off and go back to OEM on very long roadtrips.

If you're looking for something slightly louder than stock and not in your face drone get a techtonics tuning exhaust with borla mufflers:
http://techtonicstuning.com/


----------

